
JavaFX Mobile: a new smartphone OS contender - danw
http://www.pikesoft.com/blog/index.php?itemid=174
======
codeLove
R.I.P Flash Lite.

~~~
danw
If they brought the power of apollo to mobile then they would stand a chance.

